
Elementary OS Loki Released - aroman
https://elementary.io/
======
billconan
the os seems to be built on top of linux and gtk?

can you really sell a linux distro? given it's gpl licensed?

~~~
r3bl
You can charge for the distribution of the software any way you want. You just
need to provide the code.

They don't even need to offer a compiled version for free (hint: it is
currently, you can type in "0" in the custom field) and it would still be
legal.

